# Bikini or No Bikini... That is the Question



## BBWMoon (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm headed to Nassau, Bahamas this Friday and I'm wondering if I should bring my bikini. The truth is, I don't have the guts to wear it other than at a BBW event. (I wore it at NAAFA this year).

Should I bring it anyway? I'm thinking of taking a few early morning beach shots, hopefully it will be quiet...

My Roommate will be taking the pictures, and I'm even embarrassed about that... 

What should I do?  


~Allie


----------



## RedRanger (Oct 26, 2005)

The bikini of course, do you really have to ask?  There are plenty of guys there who would appreciate it.


----------



## curvluver (Oct 26, 2005)

Bikini for sure (not that you'd get any _unbiased_ opinions from the boards here (lol...). Have a great time, and we hope to see you in your bikini finery!


----------



## fatmac (Oct 26, 2005)

you should not only wear it but be proud of every ounce that spills from it


----------



## biackrlng (Oct 26, 2005)

THere is only one answer to the question YES YES YES Wear the BIKINI I wish i was going to see you in it too  .. sigh. .what a beautifulll sight


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 26, 2005)

Awww, they're so cute when they're bashful. You should totally wear the bikini, girl! It's a more or less win/win situation. If someone says something hurtful they either a) deserve all the discomfort they're pretending to and you should be glad or b) have had a hard life, have to resort to insulting humor to cope, and should be pitied. Either way it's not your fault, whereas if you make some guy's day you get to be all proud and happy. More than likely you won't get any strong reactions either way.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 26, 2005)

You have acknowledged how pretty your skin is 'down there' and what a pleasing shape your tummy possesses... plus the 'island people' tend to be supersized themselves. You know you wanna... also there's a whole new crop of big teenaged tourist girls who don't think twice about 'letting it all hang out' so you really won't be that conspicuous...:smitten:


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 26, 2005)

If you would enjoy wearing a bikini, I wouldn't give it a second thought. It's your vacation. if you are wearing it to get attention that's one thing but if you are wearing one because you enjoy wearing the bikini I'd say go for it. You only live once and you might give someone a secret or not so secret thrill in the process. You're not a second class citizen and you deserve to be treated like anyone else.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 26, 2005)

I've decided it's definately going with me...  
perhaps I'll take a few pictures.
As for any real swimming & Wandering about, I'll wear my one piece.

Thanks for your advice!

Hugs!
~Allie


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 26, 2005)

The ladies of the Bahamas are reknown for their ample size. Definitely Bikini.

While you are at it, check a record store off the beaten tourist path and see if you can find a copy of "Bahamian Hits" by KB. The featured hit song is "She Fat". You will be dancing to it for years.


----------



## southernlawfeeder (Oct 26, 2005)

Allie,

I've recently begun posting, long-time lurker, and have always thought you were gorgeous  Such a warm smile.

We're going to say wear the bikini. You look great in it I'm sure, but then again, I'm also sure you look great in your one piece. And a sweatsuit. And a potato-sack.

Have a great time! Sounds like ALOT of fun. Do they recognize Halloween down there? Could make for some excitement I imagine.

Keep us informed


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 26, 2005)

When Art & I went to Acapulco last Feburary, I wore both 1-piece and 2-piece swimsuits and had a great time. My 2-piece swimsuit isn't skimpy enough to qualify as a true bikini (hey I'm 48, so let's not go crazy), but there was still plenty of belly, side and back fat exposed to sun and sea. I heard only a few rude comments, mostly from a bevy of skinny little bambis half my age who bitched that I garnered more attention than they did. My impression was that most people admired my expanse or at least enjoyed my sense of humor. My 1-piece swimsuit was for the ocean and for meandering around the property; my 2-piece was mostly for the pools and the swim-up bar. And my 0-piece suit was reserved for the whirlpool in our suite. :smitten:


----------



## seavixen (Oct 26, 2005)

Bring it! Take a one piece in case you don't feel comfortable, but don't bring the bikini with the attitude that you aren't going to wear it. When it comes down to wearing tight or revealing things, I just remind myself that people already know my fat's there.... it's not like it magically disappears under a one piece or a longer sleeved shirt... so I might as well be comfortable and have fun  I think so many large people make the mistake of hiding themselves for no practical reason! I can understand matters of taste as far as revealing clothes go, but hey, it's a swimsuit we're talking about here


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Allie:

I would just echo all the other comments, and say that you should take a 2 piece bathing suit with you. You are a beautiful woman and have nothing to be ashamed of or even hide. Though you might get some negative comments, you are also going to receive positive responses as well. It all boils down to your own confidence.

Jay 
ssbbwlover


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 26, 2005)

bikini..
no doubt.

I'm probably the ONLY fat white woman/girl here in my entire apartment complex. I've worn different bikinis to the pool.. yes you'll get looks and then they'll quit.. big deal. I say if anorexic looking women can wear a bikini.. why can't I ?? 

B I K I N I !!!


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 26, 2005)

Chicklets.. .I have to say this one thing....


You Go Girl


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/2199/mermaid2at.jpg


I took a few shots tonight of me in my bikini... didn't really
like the way they came out. I haven't "Taken" pictures of myself
in quite some time.

But, I made a cool desktop background... felt kind of Mermaid-like.
I don't know.

Well, maybe tomorrow I'll post a better picture.

~Allie


----------



## voidhead (Oct 27, 2005)

You look stunning from what i can see (the shot is so small). You should definately wear that bikini with pride! 

My question to those women blessed with big enough bellies that they "apron" over the thighs:

Why do you tuck your bellies into your pants etc. or into the bikini bottom or underwear instead of letting it hang out of the underwear? People still know the belly is there, and it always looked silly to me tucked in for some reason instead of being allowed to spill out which looks much better.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 27, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> I took a few shots tonight of me in my bikini... didn't really
> like the way they came out. I haven't "Taken" pictures of myself
> in quite some time.


Looks very much like the 2-piece swimsuit I wore in Acapulco, so I'd say go for it, and enjoy.


----------



## 31mike (Oct 27, 2005)

Gee and I didnt think you could be even lovelier =)

Mike


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

curvluver said:


> Bikini for sure (not that you'd get any _unbiased_ opinions from the boards here (lol...). Have a great time, and we hope to see you in your bikini finery!




Thanks! It's packed! We'll see... lol


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

fatmac said:


> you should not only wear it but be proud of every ounce that spills from it




Proud? hmm... Accepting is more like it...


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

biackrlng said:


> THere is only one answer to the question YES YES YES Wear the BIKINI I wish i was going to see you in it too  .. sigh. .what a beautifulll sight




Ok Ok Ok!


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Awww, they're so cute when they're bashful. You should totally wear the bikini, girl! It's a more or less win/win situation. If someone says something hurtful they either a) deserve all the discomfort they're pretending to and you should be glad or b) have had a hard life, have to resort to insulting humor to cope, and should be pitied. Either way it's not your fault, whereas if you make some guy's day you get to be all proud and happy. More than likely you won't get any strong reactions either way.




I don't think I'm going to walk around in it... just for a few morning shots on the beach..


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

autopaint-1 said:


> If you would enjoy wearing a bikini, I wouldn't give it a second thought. It's your vacation. if you are wearing it to get attention that's one thing but if you are wearing one because you enjoy wearing the bikini I'd say go for it. You only live once and you might give someone a secret or not so secret thrill in the process. You're not a second class citizen and you deserve to be treated like anyone else.




You're very sweet, Auto...


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

southernlawfeeder said:


> Allie,
> 
> I've recently begun posting, long-time lurker, and have always thought you were gorgeous  Such a warm smile.
> 
> ...



I look awful in sweatsuits, and a potato-sack? never, lol  

Not sure they have Halloween events at Atlantis... we'll see!


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

ChickletsBBW said:


> bikini..
> no doubt.
> 
> I'm probably the ONLY fat white woman/girl here in my entire apartment complex. I've worn different bikinis to the pool.. yes you'll get looks and then they'll quit.. big deal. I say if anorexic looking women can wear a bikini.. why can't I ??
> ...




I love your attitude, Chicklets!
Want to come with me???


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

seavixen said:


> Bring it! Take a one piece in case you don't feel comfortable, but don't bring the bikini with the attitude that you aren't going to wear it. When it comes down to wearing tight or revealing things, I just remind myself that people already know my fat's there.... it's not like it magically disappears under a one piece or a longer sleeved shirt... so I might as well be comfortable and have fun  I think so many large people make the mistake of hiding themselves for no practical reason! I can understand matters of taste as far as revealing clothes go, but hey, it's a swimsuit we're talking about here




Yes, you're certainly right, seavixen! I'm bringing both... besides, my one piece is cute too... thanks for the advice!


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

ssbbwlover2 said:


> Allie:
> 
> I would just echo all the other comments, and say that you should take a 2 piece bathing suit with you. You are a beautiful woman and have nothing to be ashamed of or even hide. Though you might get some negative comments, you are also going to receive positive responses as well. It all boils down to your own confidence.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jay  Confidence... Perhaps!


----------



## Jes (Oct 27, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Thanks, Jay  Confidence... Perhaps!




this comment doesn't really belong here, but i just want to say: i really like the first name Jay. I don't know why, I just...really like it! Every time I see his name typed, I remember all over again.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> When Art & I went to Acapulco last Feburary, I wore both 1-piece and 2-piece swimsuits and had a great time. My 2-piece swimsuit isn't skimpy enough to qualify as a true bikini (hey I'm 48, so let's not go crazy), but there was still plenty of belly, side and back fat exposed to sun and sea. I heard only a few rude comments, mostly from a bevy of skinny little bambis half my age who bitched that I garnered more attention than they did. My impression was that most people admired my expanse or at least enjoyed my sense of humor. My 1-piece swimsuit was for the ocean and for meandering around the property; my 2-piece was mostly for the pools and the swim-up bar. And my 0-piece suit was reserved for the whirlpool in our suite. :smitten:




Sue...
I laughed at your comment about the bevy of skinny little bambis. Yeah, I'm 35... not so young anymore. I just can't wait to go swimming! The last time I went was at NAAFA in SF this summer, that's IT. I love it! But I'm worried about burning with my fair skin/hair. I can't wait until tomorrow, Sue!
But then again, I still have to pack, girl! (I know, I'm BAD... but that's what happens when you have a bad back!)

I hope you don't mind, but I'll answer your PM when I get back!

Have a nice weekend


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 27, 2005)

31mike said:


> Gee and I didnt think you could be even lovelier =)
> 
> Mike




Thanks Mike  

very sweet!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's my Bikini Butt Shot - As encouragement!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2005)

I know it encourages me!!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 28, 2005)

That is definatly a sign of encouragement.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2005)

You could always go the "Great Compromise" route and wear tankini. A bit skimper and sassier than a one piece but not as much flesh is shown. Wear whatever you're most comfortable in. And enjoy your tropical getaway.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 29, 2005)

Compromising with a tankini's a great idea. I love mine


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, I'm back from my weekend to Nassau!
The weather was awful! The only nice day was the day we arrived... and I was tired. I did swim that night at the hotel, but planned on swimming all day on Saturday & Sunday. Then it stormed the rest of the weekend.  

Oh well... Perhaps I'll get away again in a month or so and try again! 

At least I did get to walk around quite a bit and enjoy the scenery!  

~Allie


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's what it was like the day I arrived... the only day nice enough to swim, and there I am in boiling hot jeans. What was I thinking?


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice pix, Allie. Looks like you had a good time even though the weather wouldn't cooperate. Hmm, that gives me some winter vacation ideas. Last winter Art & I went to Acapulco, and the winter before that the Big Island of Hawaii. Maybe a trip to the Caribbean is in order this winter. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, it was an okay trip, but I haven't gone on a Vacation with a guy who isn't an FA in forever... lol. A bit strange... Oh well.

I wasn't the Fat BEAUTIFUL girl... I was JUST "The FAT girl" again.
It's strange how FA's make me feel wonderful... and pretty, etc...

And with regular guys, I've always felt like I'm just "The FAT girl"... ugh

Hugs to all of the FA's! Obviously, you make my rockin' world go round!


~Allie


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice pics Allie.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Yeah, it was an okay trip, but I haven't gone on a Vacation with a guy who isn't an FA in forever... lol. A bit strange... Oh well.
> 
> I wasn't the Fat BEAUTIFUL girl... I was JUST "The FAT girl" again.
> It's strange how FA's make me feel wonderful... and pretty, etc...
> ...




You're fat? Gee, I hadn't noticed...

... and that's why I loved "Eek! The Cat"...


----------



## 31mike (Nov 4, 2005)

Allie

You are a beautiful woman...period !!!!

I hope you will share more pics =)

Mike


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 7, 2006)

Allie's trip to the Bahamas gave me some ideas, so last week Art & I went on a splendiferous vacation in St. Thomas. We'd already been there 3 or 4 times on various Caribbean cruises, and decided to try staying on the island for a week. To be honest I'd prefer a cruise, but we had a great time in Acapulco last year and figured another land-based vacation might be fun. This gave us time to explore St. Thomas practically from end to end, and we also spent a day on St. John but we didn't get over to St. Croix. There must have been 4 or 5 cruise ships a day in port on St. Thomas, so it was just as crowded as I remembered, but then about 5:00 in the afternoon the crowds disappeared and it was pretty neat to see the island go quiet.

We met a really nice older couple from Michigan in another unit at our resort. I must gravitate toward other fat women, or they toward me, or both. One day when she and I were together, she said she had always been fat, and then a few kids made her even bigger. A few years ago she started to walk with a cane, but she didn't really know whether that was because she was 350lb or because she turned 70 or both. Even with a cane, she got around pretty well. I'm pushing 50 myself, so I'm kinda concerned how my obese body will handle my advancing years, and she gave me hope. She said she always listened to her body and didn't give a hoot when other people nagged her to lose weight. As long as her vital signs were normal, she wanted to enjoy the finer things in life, and now that she's over 70, she feels vindicated. Wow, did I love her attitude! Both our husbands got along pretty well too.

Well, gotta catch up on all the work that piled up around the office while I was away. Hmm, now let's see, what can I delegate to whom...?  

Sue


----------



## zonker (Feb 7, 2006)

Wearing a bikini doesn't take "guts".

It takes one guy -- a big, beautiful gut! And if you've got it, flaunt it. Believe me, if I were there, I would appreciate it!


----------



## zonker (Feb 7, 2006)

zonker said:


> Wearing a bikini doesn't take "guts".
> 
> It takes one guy -- a big, beautiful gut! And if you've got it, flaunt it. Believe me, if I were there, I would appreciate it!



I meant "gut" not "guy". Maybe that was some sort of freudian slip, and I was dreaming of being that "one guy". heehee.


----------



## Col_Panic (Feb 7, 2006)

If I were lucky enough to be in the Bahamas this weekend, and you could only bring one, I'd vote bikini, but you'll also be ravishing in the one piece. Lucky are those who will be present to enjoy looking at you in either. I'm guessing you'll attract some attention either way, and most will be good, 'cause everybody likes a good-lookin' woman.

You know, Mozart may be the poster-boy for those who brought beauty and joy to life without much by way of reward. I am reminded of the text to one of his much-lesser-known tunes: "Those who don't love me can kiss my ass." He could say that because he knew his stuff was good. 

Likewise, you know your stuff is good. If it feels right, give everyone a thrill and wear the bikini; if it doesn't feel so right, wear the one piece and let them imagine. As the song goes, "It doesn't matter what you wear, just as long as you are there."

Col_Panic


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 9, 2006)

My dear BBWMoon,

I'm balding and have a very hairy chest and back. Some women, find this repuslive and will probably chase me a with an electric razor.
Other women (like me g/f, thank God!) actually find these traits attractive.

I'm willing to bet that there are plenty men on this board who would litterally *pay money *to see you in that bikini.  
Others men, would rather see you on a tread mill.   

Its your body, its the only one you got for the life time. Now are you going to hide behind a sweater on the beach reading a book, or are you going to go out there have fun and enjoy life? 

If you feel like wearing a bikini, do it! If you feel like going to a nude beach, do it! Don't let some moron's opinions stop you from what you want to do!


----------



## missaf (Feb 9, 2006)

Always wear what you're comfortable in, but if you see a chance to be daring in a non threatening enviornment, go nude ;-)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 12, 2006)

Ally...

You are such a cutie! And I can only imagine how adorable you would look in your bikini. Yes, you should wear it proudly and unapologetically! And we will be waiting for pictures when you get back. Have a ball and get a great tan!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2006)

As I started reading this thread, one thought came to mind, and then I noticed that the thread was several months old... but

I wanted to recommend lots and lots of sunblock/tan lotion.


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 12, 2006)

lol, this is so cute!

I WISH I was away again... but unfortunately... I went away last October.  

The bathing suit issue made it's own decision. It stormed most of the time, so I didn't even get to go swimming. :doh: 

But... Thanks for all of the recent compliments! Very sweet of you! :wubu: 

~Allie


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Feb 13, 2006)

Too bad... you could have posed in the bikini... right now I'm envisioning some activities that could have taken place, indoors...

While waiting for the rain to end, of course.

But then again... those "activities" might not have allowed you an opportinuty to put the bikini on in the first place!


----------

